# Medicaid ABN



## mitzekelley (Nov 29, 2018)

I am comfortable with the proper use of the ABN for Medicare, but what about patients that have Medicaid?  May we still use them the same?


----------



## Pathos (Nov 29, 2018)

State Medicaid usually have their own separate "ABN" type forms. Here in Oregon our Oregon Health Plan (Oregon's Medicaid) has an "OHP Client Agreement to Pay for Health Services", which allows the practice to bill the patient for services not covered by Medicaid.
Here's that form: https://aix-xweb1p.state.or.us/es_xweb/DHSforms/Served/he3165.pdf

Note, you cannot use an ABN for Medicaid patients, and vice versa.

Hope this is helpful!


----------

